# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Relatieonderzoek mannen deel 2

## KLeiber

Hoi,

Ik ben bezig met het tweede deel van mijn masteronderzoek. 

Hiervoor heb ik mannen nodig die een relatie hebben. De studie is online en duurt ongeveer 10 minuten. Alle gegevens worden geheel anoniem verwerkt. Hebt u in december of januari deelgenomen aan een vergelijkbaar onderzoek mag u ook aan deze deelnemen.

Dus:

Bent u en man? Hebt u een relatie?

Wilt u meedoen aan een online studie en kans maken op een VVV cadeaubon t.w.v. 20 of een cadeaubon t.w.v. 20 van bol.com of amazon.co.uk?

Volg dan deze link http://bit.ly/1lo6g0Q

Met vriendelijke groet,

KLeiber

----------

